# Ballasts, wires, and light



## st00ner (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey guys I am looking to make a custom T5 ballast for my grow room...

Basically I cant fit enough tubes in the space with my current dual reflectors and ballasts (4 of them making 8 tubes)

I want to raise the bar to 10 tubes(roughly 3600 lumens from 3000....)

I have done primitive wiring in my car before, what exactly is involved in lighting that uses ballasts?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 16, 2008)

it's actually very simple.....very very simple....i did the same thing with a bunch of T12 ballasts for a total of 12 bulbs and a total lumen rating of 36,000 lumens....as far as whats involved, +/- polarity hooked up the right way with the sockets mounted to an appropriate surface...like i said , simple...have you opened one of your fixtures yet ???


----------

